# Anyone go without a stroller?



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wanting to hear if any dedicated to babywearing parents have gone without a stroller. DS is 6 months and I love babywearing, getting into back carries and hip carries now. My Mom is asking if I need a stroller. I don't really want any 'stuff' so tell me I;m not nuts to think I can do without.







I can see wanting one if I had 2 LOs but it's just going to be 1 LO for us for awhile.


----------



## mustangtbn (Jun 23, 2007)

DD is 23 months and we've never had a stroller. I meant to get one when she was big enough for a nice light umbrella stroller, but she always wanted to be carried anyway until she could walk. Probably the biggest reason though is that I really, REALLY can't stand how complete strangers will come up and touch her without so much as asking, and wearing her in my front, right next to my breasts helps with that a lot (people are a little more wary of getting in my personal space than hers, I suppose, and if she were in a stroller, it would be more difficult for me to keep myself between her and people who I think are getting too close). Now that I have another on the way, I may get a stroller when that one arrives, but I anticipate using the stroller for the older one and still babywearing the LO.


----------



## laurelmick (Oct 24, 2005)

I really only ever use a stroller when I'm traveling.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

whether or not you'll need a stroller, IMO, depends on where you live and what you do on a regular basis. when we lived in the middle of washington, dc even though i was an avid babywearer, we used our stroller almost every day. it often carried out diaper bag and maybe groceries on the way home, it rarely carried DD1, but on super hot and sweaty DC summer days sometimes both of us were happier with her in the stroller, and it was super handy to have. i didn't buy it till she was maybe 6 months old, and while we certainly got along fine without it, it was really nice to have.

but since we moved to a rural area 2 years ago, i have used it once - when visiting DC







it is sitting in our barn collecting dust, though i will keep it for those random times when we might need it since we already have it. i have to pretty much drive to get anywhere, and if we're walking we're most likely hiking and a stroller is no use then either. when we go places like the grocery store or Target, any kids that don't feel like walking can ride in the cart (our grocery store even has car shaped ones which the older kids love). i suppose i could use it when we got to a fair or festival, but i guess because we never use it, i never think to bring it along and we always manage just fine without it, and we now have 3 kiddos. the baby is always worn, and one or the other of the other two usually ends up on dad's shoulders.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I went without until I had 2 kids.


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't get a stroller until I had 2 kids. I love to babywear as long as the baby likes it. My 16 mo gets a bit too wiggly so we let her ride in the stroller from time to time. With DD#1, we didn't need one and when we finally got one we got a super cheap umbrella stroller.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

It totally depends on you. I thought I wouldn't need one so didn't buy the travel system. Big mistake on my part! I ended up buying a stroller soon after my son was born because I needed one. I loved to wear him, but I lost a lot of weight very quickly so I needed to buy new clothes, and of course needed to try them on. That's not so easy to do when you are wearing a baby.

But you sound like you're doing just fine without one. Me? I couldn't imagine going without my stroller (I usually keep both the hotsling and stroller with me at all times), but hey, whatever works for you. I don't think you're crazy at all.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

we gave the stroller we had away when DD#1 was 2yrs old. we rarely used it with her, and knew a family that was in need.
so, we've been stroller free for over 6yrs. in that time i've had two more kids, my youngest is about to turn 2. we wear or carry our babies in arms everywhere, it's just what we do.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
whether or not you'll need a stroller, IMO, depends on where you live and what you do on a regular basis.









:
We didn't get a stroller until my dd was about 6 months old. I live in an urban area and we regularly walk a couple of miles every day. I love wearing her, but if we're going to be walking for up to 1.5 hours without stopping, I take the stroller now to preserve my back -- especially if I have to take more stuff with me. I don't want to put so much stress on my body that I can't carry my next baby. My husband also likes it because carrying her makes him sweaty. My mom likes it when she visits because it's too hard for her to carry my daughter.

If I lived in a rural or suburban area I might skip it because I'd be taking the car places. But here, where going to the grocery store or a friend's is a 1k-2k walk, I like the option of the stroller.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I live in an urban area and walked everywhere, including grocery stores, etc, and I still didn't use a stroller until I had two kids. So I don't think you necessarily have to use a car a lot to forego a stroller.


----------



## lizardmom (Apr 3, 2008)

I really only use the stroller when I am jogging or when I am travelling. Sometimes we do bring the stroller just to carry our stuff though.


----------



## SuperCrunchyMomto7 (Sep 2, 2008)

We haven't had a stroller for any of kids!







Either I or their father wears them, and now our oldest enjoys wearing our youngest 2. We live in a very rural community and don't see the need to have a stroller.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

We didn't get a stroller until DS was 2, and I got a jogging stroller. He was too big and long (the latter especially) for the Ergo anymore (he would kick the backs of my knees!) and I really needed to walk.

That said, on our two one-day trips to Disneyland, and our trip to SeaWorld, we rented strollers while at those parks, so we weren't entirely stroller-free. But 3 days of rentals still isn't owning one.









Now I have the jogger and a Volo; the Volo is mainly for disney trips!


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I only used a jogging stroller for, well, jogging. Otherwise, I carried DS. I just found babywearing to really suit my lifestyle. Strollers were really limiting on where I could go. I prefer to go off the beaten path.
Now, if I had 2 kids, I could see using a stroller.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We never owned a stroller and never missed it for a minute!


----------



## zejh (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm hoping to do without a stroller when the time comes, and it's encouraging to see actual success stories of doing without, since strollers seem so ubiquitous! (I might get a jogging stroller at some point, but like a previous poster, I would specifically be using it for jogging)


----------



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

You're not nuts at all. DD is 4, DS is 2 1/2, and we NEVER used a stroller. If you dont use one but have one lying around, its a useless waste of space and money. IMO you probably dont need. have your mom buy you all something else


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

ds is 32 months..never had a stroller (well had a jogging stroller that he HATED so i sold it). im expecting (end sept/early oct) and we are not getting a stroller.

i dont like them (esp. dont like being run over by them! lol!) and i can manage w/o one.


----------

